# si la encuentras, la devuelvas a... (subjuntivo)



## asm

Quiero escribir una oración muy sencilla y me he atorado con las formas verbales.

El mensaje que quiero escribir equivale mas o menos a lo siguiente:

Alguien tomó mi bicicleta el dia de ayer después de ... (evento). Quisiera pedir el favor de que si la encuentras la devuelvas a ... (lugar)

Tengo:
Somebody took my bike yesterday after XXX. I'd like to ask (that) if you found it you return it to YYY.

En español *devuelvas* es subjuntivo y no sé como usarlo en mi oración en inglés. No sé siquiera si debo usar el subjuntivo en inglés o no.

Aprecio su ayuda, gracias


----------



## k-in-sc

If you find it, (I ask that you) please return it ...


----------



## asm

k-in-sc said:


> If you find it, (I ask that you) please return it ...


Thank you, I'll send the message as you said.

Just for the sake of learning, is there any difference between: If you find it vs. if you found it? If so, what's that difference?


----------



## Noel Oderfla

En inglés no existe el subjuntivo. El tiempo que deberás usar es el mismo que el subjuntivo en español.

Quiero que lo encuentres (subjuntivo _presente_) / I want you to you find it.

Si lo encontraras (subjuntivo _pasado) / _if you found it.

En español tenemos el subjuntivo futuro, pero no estoy muy seguro de si tendría sentido en inglés. 

Pero al no haber una clara distinción entre modos depende del contexto. "if you found it" por supuesto que también puede ser "Si lo encontraste".


----------



## k-in-sc

Noel Oderfla said:


> En inglés no existe el subjuntivo.


The subjunctive certainly does exist in English. In fact, "that you  return it" is subjunctive in mood, although the verb doesn't change.
"If you found it" would not be colloquial here.


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Bueno... no en la forma como existe en los otros idiomas, en los que se puede distinguir los tiempos y modos por los cambios morfológicos que sufre el verbo.

Si yo veo escrita la palabra "estuvieras", sabría que se trata del verbo "estar", conjungado en Segunda Persona en Pretérito Imperfecto del Modo Subjuntivo, aún sin que esté dentro de ningún contexto.

No sucede así en inglés, en el cual los verbos no cambian mucho morfológicamente. Sólo a eso me refería.


----------



## k-in-sc

If I were you, I would not dismiss the English subjunctive


----------



## Noel Oderfla

k-in-sc said:


> If I were you, I would not dismiss the English subjunctive


I'm not dismissing anything. I'm just comparing both languages. One changes words morphologiclly and the other, not so much. That's all. Can you tell me if "walk" is indicative or subjunctive? Is it present or future? I, you, we... ?


----------



## k-in-sc

Indicative and subjunctive are moods. "Walk" is both and neither, until it's used.


----------



## donbill

I insist that she walks at least a mile a day. I'm telling you that she does! (indicative, information)

The doctor insists that she walk at least a mile a day. He orders her to do it. (embedded command, subjunctive and a morphological change.)

¡Viva el subjuntivo en el idioma inglés!


----------



## k-in-sc

Excellent example


----------



## Noel Oderfla

k-in-sc said:


> Indicative and subjunctive are moods. "Walk" is both and neither, until it's used.


There you go. Until it's used. While "caminaras" has a pronoun even though it's not written, has a tense, and has a mood. Segunda persona singular, tiempo pretérito imperfecto, modo subjuntivo. It doesn't need to be used, the -aras gives all the information. That's _all_ I'm saying, and _nothing_ else. Don't I make myself clear?


----------



## Noel Oderfla

donbill said:


> I insist that she walks at least a mile a day. I'm telling you that she does! (indicative, information)
> 
> The doctor insists that she walk at least a mile a day. He orders her to do it. (embedded command, subjunctive and a morphological change.)
> 
> ¡Viva el subjuntivo en el idioma inglés!


How many morphological changes does "insist" have? Insist, insists, insisted.
How many forms does "insistir" have? 

Insisto, insistes, insiste, insistimos, insistís, insisten, insistí, insististe, insistió, insististeis, insistieron, insistía, insistías, insistíamos, insistíais, insistían, insistiré, insistirás, insistirá, insistiremos, insistiráis, insistirán, insistiría, insistirías, insistiríamos, insistiríais, insistirían, insista, insistas, insistamos, insistáis, insistan, insistiese, insistiera, insistieses, insistieras, insistiésemos, insistiéramos, insistieseis, insistierais, insistiesen, insistieran, insistiere, insistieres, insistiéremos, insistiereis, insistieren.

This is a regular verb, consider that there are hundreds of irregular ones.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, we're aware


----------



## donbill

Noel Oderfla said:


> How many morphological changes does "insist" have? Insist, insists, insisted.
> How many forms does "insistir" have?
> 
> Insisto, insistes, insiste, insistimos, insistís, insisten, insistí, insististe, insistió, insististeis, insistieron, insistía, insistías, insistíamos, insistíais, insistían, insistiré, insistirás, insistirá, insistiremos, insistiráis, insistirán, insistiría, insistirías, insistiríamos, insistiríais, insistirían, insista, insistas, insistamos, insistáis, insistan, insistiese, insistiera, insistieses, insistieras, insistiésemos, insistiéramos, insistieseis, insistierais, insistiesen, insistieran, insistiere, insistieres, insistiéremos, insistiereis, insistieren.
> 
> This is a regular verb, consider that there are hundreds of irregular ones.



The subjunctive/indicative contrast is between *walks* and *walk*, not _insist_ and i_nsists_. Both forms of insist are in the indicative. Perhaps a clearer contrast is:
*
I insist that he arrives (indicative) early every day*. (I see him arrive early each day. I'm giving you information, so I use indicative in the dependent clause.)

*I insist that he arrive (subjunctive) early every day*. (That's a command that I give him. He may or may not do it.)

I repeat: the contrast occurs in the dependent clause, not the independent. (Y gracias por la conjugación de_ insistir_. Y con el futuro de subjuntivo. ¡vaya! Pero tienes razón: la morfología de los verbos españoles es muchísimo más rica que la de los verbos en inglés.)


----------



## k-in-sc

donbill said:


> Pero tienes razón: la morfología de los verbos españoles es muchísimo más rica que la de los verbos en inglés.


That's true. We English speakers manage to limp along somehow anyway, though, don't we


----------



## Noel Oderfla

donbill said:


> The subjunctive/indicative contrast is between *walks* and *walk*, not _insist_ and i_nsists_. Both forms of insist are in the indicative. Perhaps a clearer contrast is:
> 
> *I insist that he arrives (indicative) early every day*. (I see him arrive early each day. I'm giving you information, so I use indicative in the dependent clause.)
> 
> *I insist that he arrive (subjunctive) early every day*. (That's a command that I give him. He may or may not do it.)
> 
> I repeat: the contrast occurs in the dependent clause, not the independent. (Y gracias por la conjugación de_ insistir_. Y con el futuro de subjuntivo. ¡vaya! Pero tienes razón: la morfología de los verbos españoles es muchísimo más rica que la de los verbos en inglés.)


Sí, lo sé. Pero si lo analizas bien, verás que dos discusiones surgieron:
1) La existencia o no de subjuntivo (sí existe inglés, quedó claro ya mucho antes)
2) Los cambios morfológicos en los verbos (en inglés cambia poco y en español cambia muuuucho)

En el post que citaste, estaba discutiendo el punto 2). Y elegí el verbo "insistir" al azar, como podía haber elegido "caminar" o cualquier otro no mencionado en el ejemplo anterior.


----------



## donbill

Gracias una vez más. Espero leer más comentarios tuyos.

un saludo


----------



## SevenDays

Walk: Present indicative, presente subjunctive.
Walked: Past indicative, past subjunctive.
True, in isolation, you can't tell if "walk" and "walk" are indicative or subjunctive. English has lost much of its earlier inflection system. Perhaps that's one good reason why English has become the world's language.
Cheers


----------



## Noel Oderfla

No creo que la conjugación más sencilla sea la causa de que se haya covertido en el idioma mundial. Considerando todo el paquete, el idioma en sí no es fácil de aprender, por su complejidad misma, y por la cantidad de sonidos que contiene (contiene alrededor de 20 vocales) y el acento cerrado de los hablantes nativos. No es muy fácil de entender.
Por ejemplo: a mí aún me cuesta entender completamente los todos los diálogos en una película, entiendo gran parte, pero muchas oraciones también se me escapan, y ocurre que si tengo una trascripción del diálogo digo: "Ah! Dijo tal cosa".

Si fuera por la menor complejidad, el idioma mundial hubiera sido el Esperanto, que es 100% regular, con un sonido por letra, y ninguna excepción.


----------



## donbill

Noel Oderfla said:


> No creo que la conjugación más sencilla sea la causa de que se haya covertido en el idioma mundial. Considerando todo el paquete, el idioma en sí no es fácil de aprender, por su complejidad misma, y por la cantidad de sonidos que contiene (contiene alrededor de 20 vocales) y el acento cerrado de los hablantes nativos. No es muy fácil de entender.
> Por ejemplo: a mí aún me cuesta entender completamente los todos los diálogos en una película, entiendo gran parte, pero muchas oraciones también se me escapan, y ocurre que si tengo una trascripción del diálogo digo: "Ah! Dijo tal cosa".
> 
> Si fuera por la menor complejidad, el idioma mundial hubiera sido el Esperanto, que es 100% regular, con un sonido por letra, y ninguna excepción.



¿El acento cerrado de los hablantes nativos? ¡Pero hay tantos acentos! ¿Te refieres a un acento en particular? Te confieso que yo, hablante nativo del inglés americano, tengo problemas con algunos acentos regionales de mi propio idioma. ¿No te pasa lo mismo con ciertas variedades del español? (Nos hemos alejado bastante de la consideración del subjuntivo, ¿no?)


----------



## Noel Oderfla

donbill said:


> ¿El acento cerrado de los hablantes nativos? ¡Pero hay tantos acentos! ¿Te refieres a un acento en particular? Te confieso que yo, hablante nativo del inglés americano, tengo problemas con algunos acentos regionales de mi propio idioma. ¿No te pasa lo mismo con ciertas variedades del español? (Nos hemos alejado bastante de la consideración del subjuntivo, ¿no?)


Sí que nos desviamos. Bajo riesgo de que nos editen o muevan, continuaré.
Sucede con todos los acentos en general. Puedo decir si están hablando con acento americano, sureño o británico, pero cuesta entender a todos en general. Es más fácil entender a los latinos que están hablando en inglés, como Penélope Cruz por ejemplo. Y lo más dificil de entender son las canciones de hip-hop. Nunca sé qué están cantando hasta que descargo la letra de internet, ahí sí perfecto.
Pero claro, estoy seguro que todo es cuestión de acostumbrar al oído nada más.
Y dentro de mi idioma sí entiendo los demás acentos, con excepción tal vez del acento español, al cual se debe prestar mucha atención para saber qué están diciendo (que no se enojen los españoles).


----------



## k-in-sc

You don't say where you're from. But I don't think you can say we natives have ''acentos cerrados'' just because you can understand non-native English better ... 
But, in the immortal words of Prince Charles (maybe): "The international language is bad English."


----------



## Noel Oderfla

Mi lengua nativa es el español.
No digo que los nativos tienen acento cerrado _porque_ entiendo mejor a los latinos. Entiendo mejor a los latinos _porque_ pronuncian más parecido al español. Nada más. Pero en términos generales se dice: "Los americanos tienen un acento cerrado".
Lo mismo para los de habla inglesa que hablan español: su acento se acerca más a su propio acento en inglés que a (uno de los) acentos en español.
Pero de cualquier forma, nos estamos desviando del tema y quisiera evitar que nos editen. Continuando con el tema:


			
				k-in-sc said:
			
		

> "If you found it" would not be colloquial here.


Yo tomé clases de inglés en la secundaria. He estado intentando encontrar mis antiguos folletos, para trascribirlos aquí, por eso tardé en continuar con esto, y dice así:
"If" + Past Tense + C + , + "Conditional"
Ej.: "If I found it, I'd have it."
"Si" + Pretérito Imperfecto Subjuntivo + C + Condicional
"Si (yo) lo encontrara, (yo) lo tendría."
¿No está correcto así? Confíaré más en lo que me digan los de habla inglesa que en unas clases de inglés.


----------



## donbill

Si lo encontrara, lo tendría. 

Yo prefiero las traducciones siguientes. (Puede ser que otros angloparlantes tengan otras ideas.)

a. _If I were to find it, I would have it_. (Entre las dos, es la que prefiero.)
b. _If I should find it, I would have it_.

Pero tienes razón en cuanto a tus preguntas sobre la estructura. Aquí van otras para tu consideración:

If I had found it, I would have it. "Si lo hubiera/hubiese encontrado, lo tendría.)

If I had found it, I would have had it. "Si lo hubiera/hubiese encontrado, lo habría tenido."


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you asking whether the OP should have said it like that? Because the answer is no (obviously).
And you still haven't said where you're from  My guess would be Argentina ...


----------



## pocose

donbill said:


> *
> I insist that he arrives (indicative) early every day*. (I see him arrive early each day. I'm giving you information, so I use indicative in the dependent clause.)
> 
> *I insist that he arrive (subjunctive) early every day*. (That's a command that I give him. He may or may not do it.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Un pregunta sobre tu ejemplo:
> 
> *I insist that they arrive early each day*. Como romper la ambiguedad semantica entre indicativo y subjuntivo en este caso.
> 
> 
> ¿ podria ser ? *I insist that they must arrive early each day.   *Aqui claramente estoy dando una recomentacion o orden expresa, pero en la primera frase no sabria que interpretar.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


----------



## SevenDays

pocose said:


> donbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I insist that he arrives (indicative) early every day*. (I see him arrive early each day. I'm giving you information, so I use indicative in the dependent clause.)
> 
> *I insist that he arrive (subjunctive) early every day*. (That's a command that I give him. He may or may not do it.)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Un pregunta sobre tu ejemplo:
> 
> *I insist that they arrive early each day*. Como romper la ambiguedad semantica entre indicativo y subjuntivo en este caso.
> 
> 
> ¿ podria ser ? *I insist that they must arrive early each day.   *Aqui claramente estoy dando una recomentacion o orden expresa, pero en la primera frase no sabria que interpretar.
> 
> 
> Gracias de antemano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La única forma que expresa el indicativo morfológicamente es la 3a persona singular con la mórfema *-s*. En este caso, el valor subjuntivo o indicativo lo expresa el significado de lo dicho, o sea, es algo contextual. Para las otras personas singular/plural, sin contexto más allá de lo escrito, elementos como "must" claramente establece el valor subjuntivo de _recomendación_/_orden_, como bien dices.
> Saludos
Click to expand...


----------

